# Is there anybody in Ottawa who can repair a Boss DD7?



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Hold mode stops working and switches to regular delay operation. 

Here's my other thread explaining the problem. http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?t=72241

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

If the problem is in its analog components, there are several guys who do amp/effects repairs/mods. If you can get in touch with forum member mhammer, he is a guru of sorts. Spaceman will definitely have a list of guys you can send it to. Calvin (McCormick Analog) is a buddy of mine in the west end. He would probably take a look at it. He should be listed on our site under "Ontario".

http://nextgenguitars.ca/pages/oem-dealer-discounts/list-of-canadian-builders-luthiers.html


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Much appreciated. I didn't know about Next Gen. I'll start getting in touch with mhammer if I can. It's crazy not having delay in my board, specially the looper!

andreimartinezagras.webs.com


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

It could be a couple of different things. If it's a switch problem (unlikely), it's as easy as replacing it. If it's a power supply problem such as a defective voltage supply...possibly fixable....if it's a digital problem, probably very difficult to diagnose and repair.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

nonreverb said:


> It could be a couple of different things. If it's a switch problem (unlikely), it's as easy as replacing it. If it's a power supply problem such as a defective voltage supply...possibly fixable....if it's a digital problem, probably very difficult to diagnose and repair.


Bah! I knew I forgot to mention someone.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

nonreverb said:


> It could be a couple of different things. If it's a switch problem (unlikely), it's as easy as replacing it. If it's a power supply problem such as a defective voltage supply...possibly fixable....if it's a digital problem, probably very difficult to diagnose and repair.


Thank you nonreverb, let's hope it's not a digital problem. I'm in talk with mhammer and he's doing his best.
I'll keep updating his thread and thank you for all the replies so far.


----------

